# Is Corn safe for rabbits?



## TinksMama (Jun 3, 2012)

I've read so many opinions on this that it kinda makes my head spin. So is it safe or not? I know for humans anyway, corn syrup and many other corn products are not good for you, and most the time it's just used as a filler ingredient.


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Jun 3, 2012)

I have read that Some types of seeds (especially things like "Canadian peas" and corn kernels) have hulls that are indigestible to a rabbit, and can cause life-threatening intestinal impactions/blockages.

I buy dried mini corns for my Bun, she doesn't really eat it tho(good for the teeth).

I buy treats from the pets store which are made of cracked corn, which she loves.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 3, 2012)

Always heard it wasn't digestible and therefore not good for bunnies.


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 4, 2012)

sorry wrong thread. lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 4, 2012)

According to my books, the only part of the corn plant that a rabbit can eat is corn leaves.


----------



## TinksMama (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Orlena!  

I was looking at a "grass mat" made of corn husks so that's what made me ask.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 4, 2012)

TinksMama wrote:


> I've read so many opinions on this that it kinda makes my head spin. So is it safe or not? I know for humans anyway, corn syrup and many other corn products are not good for you, and most the time it's just used as a filler ingredient.


we once had a large broom made of corn--it is quite small now,--one night the broom must have been more appealing-to our house bunny,,-he tried to blame a big rat--not bloody likely!!--my cottontail once felt an invasion of his territory -as he carried off my chicken dinner and corn on the cob,,--the actual plant-(leaves) are ok to eat,but on the corn kernals are a bit different matter due to the hulls and starch/sugar-content,--sincerely james waller:big wink:


----------



## Oxy Rabbit (Jun 6, 2012)

The biggest issue I have found in my research on this subject is you must be careful of dried whole kernal corn due to aflitoxins
http://www.icrisat.org/aflatoxin/health.asp
If the corn is cracked and from a good source a small amount will not hurt the rabbit but it by no means should ever be a main part of the diet. In the wild rabbits will raid fresh fallen corn (My garden has seen it happen after the coons tore it down)


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

*Oxy Rabbit wrote: *


> The biggest issue I have found in my research on this subject is you must be careful of dried whole kernal corn due to aflitoxins
> http://www.icrisat.org/aflatoxin/health.asp
> If the corn is cracked and from a good source a small amount will not hurt the rabbit but it by no means should ever be a main part of the diet. In the wild rabbits will raid fresh fallen corn (My garden has seen it happen after the coons tore it down)



Thanks so much for the information. Very interesting. I stay as far away from whole corn as possible for my bunnies. But it's good to know cracked corn from a good source in moderation as a treat, will not harm. 

Appreciate you sharing your research. 

K


----------

